# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  cần hướng dẫn tạo Windows Form trong C#

## seonovaland

Các anh ơi giúp em tạo Form trong C# với! 
Em có thể tim code viết các nút lệnh thêm, xoá, sửa, bỏ qua, lưu và các nút di chuyển mẫu tin như thế nào?:emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------


## buiminhphuong

nếu bạn biết sơ về VB.Net thì C# rất đơn giản. Chỉ có việc kéo thả các công cụ trong thanh toolbox ra mà xài. Rồi lập trình sự kiện thế là xong. C# khác với VB.net ở chổ khai báo kiểu dữ liệu thôi. Bạn bạn hỏi cách viết các nút lệnh trên phải cụ thể là thêm, xóa,sửa cái gì. Nếu là csdl thì bạn sủ dụng csdl nào để viết cho phù hợp với ngôn ngữ hổ trợ

----------


## tuyetbanggia

bạn vào các thanh công cụ có sẵn đó các bạn làm thử nhe

----------


## haicauhoan

Nếu bạn đã biết chút ít về VB thì Form trên C# cũng tương tự như vấy á. Đúng là chỉ khác nhau 1 chút lúc khai báo KDL thôi. Bạn vào Tools, tìm ToolBox và kéo thả, thử làm 1 form đơn giản xem nhé. Có gì thì kêu rõ yêu cầu xíu. Bạn nói chung chung quá.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Lpthuylieu

chào các pro!
bác nào biết về window form cho em hoi ti chut.
em đang cần code của mảng phân quyềh bác nào biet chỉ em ti chut .
giò em đang làm bài tập về phần này nhưng chưa biết làm như thế nao 
có code thi cang tot 
thanh!

----------


## trangna

Bác nào có tài liệu về window from hay địa chỉ nào có thể copy được tài liệu thì up lên cho em với! Em đang tìm hiểu nhưng chưa có mấy tài liệu. mong các bác giúp đỡ!

----------

